# Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen



## Rantanplan_420 (11. Juni 2018)

Hi Boardies. #h

Seit gestern bin ich stolzer Bootsbesitzer. Habe mir bei ebay ein echtes Schnäppchen geschossen und für 120€ ein Boot ersteigert. Außenmaterial ist Polyester und innen ist es mit Holz ausgebaut. Da es zum Fahren mit Stechpaddel genutzt wurde haben die Vorbesitzer keine Ruderdollen eingebaut #c 

Das Schätzchen ist 420cm lang und an der breitesten Stelle oben 154cm und unten 138cm breit, am Heck beträgt die Höhe 53cm. 

In der Mitte des Bootes befindet sich eine Sitzbankk, welche ich etwas versetzen wollte, vorher wollte ich mir hier aber Rat einholen wo ich die Ruderdollen am sinnvollsten anschraube. Auf halber Länge des Bootes oder eher etwas weiter vorne/hinten? 
Die Sitzbank wird dann da wieder eingesetzt wo es für mich am bequemsten ist zu rudern bzw endet dort dann das Deck welches ich zu bauen gedenke.
Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich mal einen kleinen Plan als Bild angehängt auf dem so ungefähr zu sehen ist was ich vorhabe. 

Die einfach schraffierten Flächen sollen definitiv mit einem Deck versehen werden (es sei denn es gibt sonst Probleme mit Buglastigkeit) damit ich von da aus bequem werfen und jerken/twitchen kann. 

Die zweifach schraffierte Fläche ist noch nicht definitiv als Deck eingeplant, also quasi Pufferzone um die beste Sitzposition für mich herauszufinden.  
Die schwarze Fläche am Heck wird ausgespart damit dort der Außenborder angebracht werden kann und ich auch weiterhin an das Lenzventil komme. 
Den Hohlraum unter dem Bug-Deck will ich als Stauraum nutzen und den am Heck zwecks Nutzung als "Kühlschrank" zum Teil mit PU ausschäumen.

Also haut in die Tasten, für Vorschläge zu meinem Vorhaben bin ich dankbar. #6
Bitte bedenkt allerdings, dass ich als Student kein riesen Budget zu Verfügung habe. 

PS: Ich habe auch nochmal einen Blankoplan mit angehängt falls jemand von euch gerne am Bild erklärt, oft ist das ja einfacher.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*



> Außenmaterial ist Polyester und innen ist es mit Holz ausgebaut. Da es zum Fahren mit Stechpaddel genutzt wurde haben die Vorbesitzer keine Ruderdollen eingebaut



Ist es nun ein GFK Boot mit einigen hölzernen Ausbauteilen, oder ein mit einem so genannten "Leichenhemd" aus Glasfaser/Polyester überzogenes Holzboot?
Letzteres macht man gerne um ein schon durch gefaultes Holzboot noch einige Zeit am Schwimmen zu halten.
Hat dann den Effekt, dass das Holz nicht mehr ablüften/atmen kann und es nur noch schneller verrottet als ohne diese Beschichtung, weil eigentlich zwischen der GFK Schicht und dem Holz immer Wasser steht!
Hast du das Boot schon mit eigenen Augen gesehen, oder nur Bilder auf E-Bay?

Ansonsten zur Sitz und Ruder Positionierung: 
An meinem Boot ist die Sitzbank genau mittig angebracht und die Position der Dollen etwa 40-50cm in Richtung Heck versetzt.
Die Ruder sind 2,5m lang, aber der Kahn ist auch 5,0m lang, bei deiner Länge dürfte 2,4m reichen.
Die Ruder sollten von einander nach dem Anbau etwa eine Handbreit Platz dazwischen haben, logisch damit sie beim Rudern nicht zusammen stoßen.
Mindestens muss der Daumen gut dazwischen passen, ist wichtig, kann sonst böse Quetschungen geben!
Grundsätzlich ist die Positionierung der Sitzbank und der Ruder das Wichtigste überhaupt bei dieser Art der Fortbewegung, deshalb würde ich die mittig angeordnete Ruderbank auch nicht versetzen!
Alles andere kostet nämlich nur unnötig viel Kraft beim Rudern und bringt ungünstige Hebelverhältnisse ins Spiel.

Was die weiteren Ausbaupläne angeht; schau dir erst mal die Substanz des Bootes genau an, bevor du da weitere Arbeit und Geld "versenkst"!

Wünsche dennoch viel Spaß mit dem Kahn!

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist es nun ein GFK Boot mit einigen hölzernen Ausbauteilen, oder ein mit einem so genannten "Leichenhemd" aus Glasfaser/Polyester überzogenes Holzboot?
> Letzteres macht man gerne um ein schon durch gefaultes Holzboot noch einige Zeit am Schwimmen zu halten.
> *Hat dann den Effekt, dass das Holz nicht mehr ablüften/atmen kann und es nur noch schneller verrottet als ohne diese Beschichtung, weil eigentlich zwischen der GFK Schicht und dem Holz immer Wasser steht!*
> Hast du das Boot schon mit eigenen Augen gesehen, oder nur Bilder auf E-Bay?
> ...



Unser alter Angelkahn bekam damals so eine Hülle, das ist 25 Jahre her und das Holz ist in bestem Zustand-nix schlechter als vor 25 Jahren...
Man darf halt das regelmäßige Streichen und versiegeln mit "Halböl" nicht vergessen, dann bleibt das bestens in Schuss...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Unser alter Angelkahn bekam damals so eine Hülle, das ist 25 Jahre her und das Holz ist in bestem Zustand-nix schlechter als vor 25 Jahren...
> Man darf halt das regelmäßige Streichen und versiegeln mit "Halböl" nicht vergessen, dann bleibt das bestens in Schuss...



Das ist aber nicht die Regel. Die große Mehrheit dieser Boote endet zeitnah als Torf. 

Aber vielleicht ist es ja ein Sperrholzboot, dann wäre es Epoxy und durchaus sachgerecht.

Wenn ich PU Schaum lese Krieg ich gleich wieder eine Gänsemarkt,  käme mir nicht ins Boot.

Bin gespannt, was dabei rauskomt und wünsche viel Spaß mit den Boot.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*

Richtig - erst einmal den Ist Zustand genau feststellen und dann mit verhältnismäßigen Mitteln /Aufwendungen einen für sich (!) vertretbares Ergebnis anstreben


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Unser alter Angelkahn bekam damals so eine Hülle, das ist 25 Jahre her und das Holz ist in bestem Zustand-nix schlechter als vor 25 Jahren...
> Man darf halt das regelmäßige Streichen und versiegeln mit "Halböl" nicht vergessen, dann bleibt das bestens in Schuss...



Dies mal vorweg, ein Holzboot bedarf auf jeden Fall ständiger Pflege, dass heißt jährliches behandeln mit Holzschutz.
Wobei das Halböl eigentlich ungeeignet ist, zumindest für Holz mit ständigem Wasserkontakt.
Weil es eigentlich nichts anderes ist als ein Leinölfirnis.
Leinöl bewirkt aber nun mal nur einen temporären Holzschutz und wirkt besonders auf Pilze und Bakterien wie eine Futtergabe, zumindest langfristig!
Es gibt allerdings Mischungen die auch Leinöl enthalten, aber durch Zugabe von Holzteer, Tungöl, aseptisch gemacht werden und deshalb bakterizid, bzw. fungizid wirken.
Ich empfehle in dem Zusammenhang mal nach "Labsal" oder "Boat-Soup, Bootssuppe" zu googeln.
Früher haben manche Spezies bei uns Karbolineum (Teeröl) gemischt mit Altöl verwendet, mit dem Ergebnis das diese Boote auch nach 40 Jahren noch in gutem Zustand sind.
Das man damit die Umwelt vergiftet und sich selbst eventuell gleich mit, hat man damals entweder billigend in Kauf genommen, oder es war einfach nicht bekannt!
In der DDR hatte man dafür Hylotox 59 verwendet, mit DDT und Lindan (Dioxin), auch "lecker"!

Hier noch eine recht informative Seite zum Thema Holzschutz:
http://www.farbmanufaktur-werder.de/catalog/product_info_texte.php?text_id=66

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die Regel. Die große Mehrheit dieser Boote endet zeitnah als Torf.



So auch das Boot meines verstorbenen Kumpels!
Nach nur einem Jahr mit Glasfaser bedeckt, fing das gesamte Holz an zu zerbröseln. 
Schon im zweiten Jahr wurde daraus ein Biotop, inclusive Pflanzenwuchs im Inneren des Kahns.

Jürgen


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*

Holz mit GFK eingepackt ist für das Holz tödlich selbst wenn das Boot trocken aussieht und man es dann einpackt, ist noch genügend Holzfeuchte vorhanden das es über kurz oder lang verfault.
Und selbst wenn du denkst das habe ich Hundertprozentig dicht bekommen irgendwo kommt Wasser rein und es gammelt.
Bei PU Schaum hast du das Problem das dieser Offenporig ist das heißt der PU Schaum zieht Wasser ob aus der Luft oder direkter Wasserkontakt ist egal und da ein Boot ja nun immer draußen ist wird er immer im inneren feucht/naß sein und im Winter bei Frost friert er dann kaputt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dies mal vorweg, ein Holzboot bedarf auf jeden Fall ständiger Pflege, dass heißt jährliches behandeln mit Holzschutz.
> Wobei das Halböl eigentlich ungeeignet ist, zumindest für Holz mit ständigem Wasserkontakt.
> Weil es eigentlich nichts anderes ist als ein Leinölfirnis.
> Leinöl bewirkt aber nun mal nur einen temporären Holzschutz und wirkt besonders auf Pilze und Bakterien wie eine Futtergabe, zumindest langfristig!
> ...



Genau Leinölfirnes und Altöl gemixt das war das Gebräu für unseren Kahn seid je her...
Einzige Stelle wo er uns weg gammelt ist in der Mitte wo früher das Schwert rein kam dort kann man in dem Schlitz nicht streichen und es läuft bei Regen das Wasser rein...
Ansonsten wie gesagt keine Pilze, keine Moos kein gar nix...
Boot steht immer im Schuppen und wird beim angeln nass, anschließend kann es im Bootshaus trocken von oben wieder abtrocknen...
Die Seitenwände werden alle zwei drei Jahre gestrichen, der Fussboden jedes Jahr richtig eingejaucht, was bei 15Grad drei tage später nicht eingezogen ist wird abgewischt-fertig...


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist es nun ein GFK Boot mit einigen hölzernen Ausbauteilen, oder ein mit einem so genannten "Leichenhemd" aus Glasfaser/Polyester überzogenes Holzboot?
> Der Vorbesitzer hat die Außenhaut des Bootes gekauft und dann das Boot innen mit Holz ausgebaut. Das Holz ist nicht in GFK eingehült sondern kann schon noch atmen. Ich hänge nochmal ein paar Fotos an. Der vorherige Besitzer hat tollerweise noch Fotos vom Umbau gehabt auf denen man sieht wie sie die Konstruktion für den Boden gebaut haben.
> Es ist (noch) keine Schönheit, und auf den Bildern noch sehr schmutzig, da ist sicherlich einiges dran zu machen,aber faul ist da zum Glück nichts. Habe das Boot schon hier und gestern erstmal von außen und innen das gröbste an Schmutz entfernt. Es sind zwei oder drei Stellen am Lack die nicht mehr so richtig top aussehen, aber ich wollte es eh umlackieren von daher macht das nichts.
> 
> ...



Die Idee mit dem Ausschäumen habe ich im übrigen verworfen.Dass das Zeug Wasser zieht ist mir erst heute morgen aufgefallen, war doch nicht so eine gute Idee wie zuerst gedacht. Ich stell da jetzt einfach ne stinknormale Kühlbox rein die mit nem 12v Akku läuft den ich hier noch rumfliegen habe und dann passt das. Ein bisschen schade finde ich es aber schon, so ein Kühlschrank wäre zwar etwas dekadent hätte allerdings schon irgendwie Stil gehabt :q.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*

Übrigens gut dass ihr das mit dem versiegeln von Holz mit GFK erwähnt habt. Meine Idee eine MDF-Platte zu versiegeln und damit das Deck einzuziehen war dann nämlich auch nicht so genial wie erst angenommen, es wird dann wohl doch Siebdruckplatte werden. Mein Konto springt im Dreieck |uhoh::q wie gut dass ich genug wiege und es mir nicht schadet beim Essen etwas kürzer zu treten


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*

Sieht für den Preis doch ganz gut aus, zumindest ist es wohl keine Leiche wie ich befürchtet hatte.
Getränkehalter sind auch ausreichend vorhanden!
Die Sitzbänke sehen allerdings so aus als ob sie das Boot aussteifen sollen, bevor du diese weg nimmst, besser mal prüfen ob sich der Kahn dann verwindet!
Wenn du diese allerdings mit Siebdruckplatten ersetzt und diese entsprechend befestigst, also nicht nur lose einlegst oder klebst, dann werden diese den gleichen Zweck erfüllen.
Zumindest die Ruderbank würde ich allerdings in doppelter Stärke als bisher verwenden, dann kannst du auch diese lächerlichen Stützen darunter weg nehmen.
Eventuell kannst du eine der vorhandenen und zu entfernenden, einfach drauf schrauben?
Zu den Siebdruckplatten solltest du bedenken, dass diese mit etwas Wasser darauf eisglatt werden, also ein späteres bekleben mit Teppich gleich einkalkulieren.
Wichtig ist es zudem, die Schnittkanten entweder mit dem Finger und Silikon, oder besser noch mit Epoxyd zu isolieren, wasserfest zu machen, sonst fangen die nach einiger Zeit auch an dort auf zu quellen.
Ruder kannst du übrigens auch leicht selbst bauen.
Für ein paar hübsche gekaufte in Esche, sind sonst ca.80-100€ fällig, ohne Beschläge.
Ich mache dies auch alle paar Jahre aufs neue, inzwischen in 2-3 Stunden.
Material im Baumarkt ca. 20€, ohne die schon vorhandenen und immer wieder verwendeten Beschläge natürlich.( Achtung möglichst astfreies Fichte oder Kiefer Vierkantholz verwenden!)
Hier in der Doku baut der Kerl auch ein paar Ruder:
(irgendwo im letzten Viertel)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ28-P3cAr4

Ich mache dies genau so, außer das ich sie nicht so schön mit dem Eisen abschäle, sondern weitestgehend vierkantig lasse und nur die Kante breche.
Aber die Grundform und Proportion sollte schon so aussehen.

Jürgen


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*

Liegt das Boot später immer draußen??? 

Oder hast du die Möglichkeit es unter zu stellen???

Weil der Schaum im Boden an den zusätzlichen Spanten macht mir sorgen da wird sich Wasser ansammeln und feuchte Fichte/Tanne (so schaut es aus) wird dir dann schnell weggammeln.
 Und da der Boden ja komplett geschlossen ist wird auch der Lenzstopfen nicht viel helfen.
MDF kannst du draußen komplett vergessen das geht auf wie Spanplatte.

 Bei der Siebdruckplatte/Wagonplatte eine Seite rauh, achte auch darauf das du Birke oder besser Merantie/Ähnliches bekommst auf keinem fall Schallungssperrholz.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*

Hab jetzt nochmal nach günstigeren Alternativen zur Siebdruckplatte gesucht, die gehen ja doch schon sehr ins Geld. Wäre es möglich für den Aufbau des Castingdecks Douglasie zu verwenden? Wollte auf dem Deck Teppich verlegen. Douglasie ist gegenüber Siebdruckplatte um ein vielfaches günstiger und wird ja auch zum Bau von Terassen genutzt, im Gegensatz zu einer Terasse ist das Boot ja die meiste Zeit durch die Persenning vor Regen geschützt das müsste dann ja zumindest witterungstechnisch hinhauen. Oder hab ich da wieder einen Denkfehler?
Das Deck muss keine 10 Jahre halten 3-4 sind vollkommen ausreichend, dann bin ich definitiv kein Student mehr und kann mir einen richtigen Umbau leisten 



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Liegt das Boot später immer draußen???
> 
> Oder hast du die Möglichkeit es unter zu stellen???
> 
> ...



Das Boot wird die meiste Zeit draußen stehen, das maximum an Unterstellen was geht ist eine art Carport fürs Boot aus Tarp o.ä und selbst das ist fraglich da es in einem FFH-Gebiet liegt. Ein Festbau ist aufgrund der Schutzbestimmungen definitiv unmöglich zu bewerkstelligen. 
Es stand aber auch in den letzten 3 Jahren nur unter einem Carport, bisher scheint es das gut überstanden zu haben. Der Boden ist nicht ganz geschlossen, auf den Fotos erkennt man es nicht aber sowohl am Heck als auch am Bug sind Fugen vorhanden durch die Feuchtigkeit abziehen kann.
Wenn der Boden in ein paar Jahren tatsächlich durch sein sollte (davon gehe ich bei dem Holz und der Benutzungshäufigkeit eh aus) ist das aus oben genannten Gründen nicht sooooo schlimm. Will aber natürlich bis dahin schon ein einigermaßen schönes Boot haben von dem aus ich bequem angeln kann und was auch ein bisschen was her macht. Wenn das dann erstmal nur mehr Schein als sein ist, juckt mich das nicht |supergri Ich betrachte das als ein Langzeitprojekt, alles andere ist mit meinen Finanzen auch nit realistisch.




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sieht für den Preis doch ganz gut aus, zumindest ist es wohl keine Leiche wie ich befürchtet hatte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bootsumbau Polyester außen, Holz innen*

Zum Eigenbau Ruder kannst du ruhig Kiefer verwenden, in 6x6 oder 6x8
Das nimmt der Profi im Video auch.
Die Dollen hat bei mir ein Vereinskollege gebaut, bzw ich habe auch noch die original geschmiedeten ausm Video, denn ich habe auch das gleiche Boot wie es dort gezeigt wird.
Ansonsten schau dir die Ruderhalterung im Video an, dass ist einfach eine Gabel mit einer durchgehenden 10/12mm Schraube als Drehpunkt.
Ich persönlich mag eigentlich keine Siebdruckplatten und erst recht keine mit Teppich beklebte.
Wenn du es mit Douglasie versuchen willst, dann nur zu, aber dann fett mit entsprechenden Holzschutzmitteln behandeln.
Vor allem kannst du dir auch gleich den Teppich sparen.
Ich habe damit jedenfalls keine Erfahrungswerte.
Aber in meinem Boot ist eine breite Heckbank verbaut (ca.3cm Stärke), auch aus Kiefernholz und die hält bereits seit ca. 30 Jahren!
Die Ruderbank habe ich aber mal tauschen müssen, wahrscheinlich weil ich auch so leicht bin!
Und mein Kahn liegt permanent draußen im Wasser, ohne Abdeckung, dann kann son Brett nämlich auch wieder trocknen.

Jürgen


----------

